# Silent Hill 3 & 4



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

Yesterday I picked up SH3 and SH4 The Room for the PC. I have played SH2 on the Playstation 2 and really enjoyed it and since I got rid ot the PS2 I haven't played any more and frankly didn't know the SH series was available on the PC platform.

Anyway, the problem is that when I try to run the games I get the following error:



> This game requires a video card with a minimum of 32MB VRAM and programmable Vertex/Pixel Shader support. The application will now close.


 Bummer. I didn't read the box before I bought because I figured, hey, if it will run Myst IV Revelation it will run anything, right? I guess not. Turns out the MX chipset is not supported. My question is, is there anything that I can do besides replace the ASUS 9180 GeForce4 MX 64 MB AGP 8 that I have now? If I must replace the video card, what do you all recommend? Mind you, I'm not going to spend several hundred dollars on a start of the art video adapter. What's a good alternative? If there isn't one, anyone want to buy an unused copy of SH3 and SH4?


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

Minimum System Requirements:


> GeForce3 Ti/Radeon 8500 Video Chipset w/32MB VRAM


Recommended:


> GeForce4 Ti/Radeon 8500 Video Chipset w/64MB VRAM


Supported Video Chipsets:


> NVIDIA GeForceFX, GeForce4Ti, GeForce3Ti (GeForce MX series not supported.)
> ATI Radeon 9800, 9700, 9600, 9500, 9200, 9100, 9000, 8500
> Matrox Parhelia





> 9) Graphics cards
> 
> SILENT HILL 3 requires a graphics card with 3D hardware acceleration and at least 32 MB of VRAM on the card, along with 256 MB or more of system RAM. The drivers for your graphics card must support DirectX 8.1b or higher. If you are having any problems running the game, make sure to update your graphics card drivers.
> 
> ...


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

maybe move you to the new multimedia forum... see what happens there...

don't like it there, I'll move it to Hardware

buck


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks.


----------



## DoubleMs (Mar 13, 2005)

Quote:
NVIDIA GeForceFX, GeForce4Ti, GeForce3Ti (GeForce MX series not supported.)
ATI Radeon 9800, 9700, 9600, 9500, 9200, 9100, 9000, 8500
Matrox Parhelia

There's your problem...

(GeForce MX series not supported.)
The game doesn't support your graphics card, so I think you're out of luck.


----------

